
OEM Presentation Platform Vulnerabilities - based2
https://www.tenable.com/security/research/tra-2019-20
======
based2
src: [https://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/WLAN-Presenter-
Syste...](https://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/WLAN-Presenter-Systeme-mit-
kritischen-Sicherheitsluecken-4413258.html)

